# Interesting digital edition of Farm magazines



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

They're mostly ads but there are some articles on them.

Farmers Hot Line Digital Editions

http://www.farmershotline.com/digital-editions


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice, but I like paper reading material.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea I prefer real paper myself also.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Same here, especially the newspaper.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Me,too


----------

